# Roasted Eggplant Spread



## QSis (Feb 3, 2008)

Saw Ina Garten do this and wanted to try it Recipes : Roasted Eggplant Spread : Food Network

It's "FABULOUS", as Ina would say!

I substituted smoked paprika for cayenne, and added a LOT more garlic to the vegs. before roasting.  Still not enough garlic in the final spread, so I minced four fresh cloves and added it.  Perfect!

I didn't measure anything, but I know I used a lot more of everything, since my eggplants were HUGE (used two baking sheets).

What makes this better than baba ganoush is the texture - you can CHEW this!

Lee


----------



## kadesma (Feb 3, 2008)

Looks great. Since eggplant and chewing  is one of our favorite things, will be giving this a go very soon. Thanks
kadesma


----------



## redkitty (Feb 3, 2008)

I just made hummus tonight and told the boy how I was craving some baba ganoush!  Might have to give this a go later in the week, sounds super tasty!  Thanks for posting Lee!


----------



## Maverick2272 (Feb 4, 2008)

Looks good, will have to give it a try!


----------



## buckytom (Feb 4, 2008)

lloks great, qsis. 

in an attempt to eat healthier snacks, we've been munching on breadsticks with hummus and babaganoush at night. the hummus is inexpensive and very tasty, but a tiny tub, maybe a half pint of babaganoush is over $5!

i'd much prefer to make it at home. thanks for the recipe.


----------



## flukx (Feb 4, 2008)

I just made this tonight, for the most part, and it was very good. Unfortunately, my turkish store around the corner closed so I couldnt get tahini conveniently. I added a teaspoon of sesame oil instead and it was still very good. Thanks!


----------

